# Jd trs 27



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Neighbor is asking me to change belts and drive disc on her TRS 27. 
How much time is this going to involve? I am very capable of doing this job but I have never fooled with any TRS machines. Can you access belts by removing the 4 bolts at the back of the bucket?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes. Figure an hour or so. You'll want to put in Genuine JD belts if you can find them, or something from Gates or NAPA. JD will give you the least issues.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

This machine was made by Murray.

Belts are easy by removing the belt cover, minutes.

The friction disk is a greasy mess. You remove the wheels, slide the axle out, the chain on the sprocket, then move this axle twisting sideways and out. There are two thin spacers on top of the friction plate, be careful where they go.


----------

